# Haha!! Have you seen these before?



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahaha I've seen the brunette before, but not the others! they're so fun lol~


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm Rick James!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL! They're awesome!
Thanks for sharing them!
x


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Yeah - Daily Mail.co.uk had a story about them with before & afters. Said it took several hours to do each one. I can only imagine the image of a horse sitting under a dryer with curlers in it's mane ! ****! More so...could you imagine how long it would have taken to unbraid the black one? wow!_


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh wow. I figured they were just photoshopped or something. But they were actually styled that way?!? Wow.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

Pictured: The hilarious (and utterly pointless) horses with hair-extensions | Mail Online


----------



## RocShrimp (Apr 14, 2009)

i've only seen the first 2 but they are funny, still!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow I thought they were photoshopped too. Its pretty cool hey!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I can imagine those poor horses thinking "I'm gonna get even for all this humiliation" LOL


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I seen the first one, with the Chestnut. I believe Irish has it has her avatar.

I thought they were Photoshopped too - interesting.....


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I think my fav is the cleopatra horse. I think that loos so cool!!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Rissa said:


> I'm Rick James!


LOL Nice One :wink:


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

They featured the photographer that took these pictures on the Today Show a few weeks ago.


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL those are halarious!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That last photo was hilarious! thanks for sharing!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

lol to funny


----------



## sweetphoenix99 (May 4, 2009)

lol i love the brown one he looks cool


----------



## averyhmko (Feb 4, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOL thanks for sharing.


----------

